# Tarpon or snook guide in Ft. Lauderdale.



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Got a friend flying into Ft. Launderdale and wants to go after some snook and or tarpon, any recommendations? I know nothing about that area as for inshore fishing.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The two guys I'd recommend are either Carl Ball or Jason Sullivan.... If you wanted to fish just south in the vicinity of Miami Beach... I'm the one you want.

That said, right now everyone I know is booked solid (my next available booking is the 23rd....

Here's Carl and Jason's contact numbers...
Carl Ball (954) 383-0145
Jason Sullivan (954) 864-0592

By the way his best bet is a night trip with any of us....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

or go to Jupiter inlet and get a guide up there----a lot bigger fish


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

There's always Capt. Jeff Maggio.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Do your friend a favor and recommend capt. Russel Kleppinger. Catches more tarpon than just about anyone else. He always ends up in the top three in the DNA sampling for the bonefish and tarpon trust every year. 

Capt. Russell Kleppinger 
786-290-3474


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> The two guys I'd recommend are either Carl Ball or Jason Sullivan.... If you wanted to fish just south in the vicinity of Miami Beach... I'm the one you want.
> 
> That said, right now everyone I know is booked solid (my next available booking is the 23rd....
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------

